# Feliks Janiewicz



## Aramis

Violin

late classical period

Charles Bronson

minor keys​
Student (presumably) of Haydn and fellow of Mozart who dedicated to him one of his works (KV 470), renowned violinist of his time.

Five violin concertos on his account of which 5th I recommend the most as it's minor key stuff with this characteristic sound of classical/minor works like Mozart's 40th (almost like early romantic). It's beautiful concerto.

You can listen to two of it's three movements on YT in good quality:










Note the last movement's original theme that sounds nothing like German classical music of Haydn and others.

You can enter the channel from which these videos were uploaded and listen to entire 3rd concerto.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(1) Great find. Thank you. I have never heard of this composer nor his music.

(2) Slow movement came across to me as pure Haydn-esque. Lovely.

(3) Third movement's opening sounded gypsy/folk tune theme but then varied into classical, though still giving a unique feel to it as you suggested. Many composers like to quote "local" themes into their works once a while.

(4) I think this particular performance is HIP. Pure tone clarity for one is all there, as is the sound of a HIP orchestra, though I have never heard of this band.

(5) Can someone translate _Zespół Instrumentow Dawnych WOK_?


----------



## Aramis

Glad to hear you like him.



> (5) Can someone translate Zespół Instrumentow Dawnych WOK?


WOK's Ensamble of Old (historical) Instruments - WOK stands for Warszawska Opera Kameralna (Warsaw Chamber Opera). So yes, it's definitely HIP.


----------

